# Dakota's Rough Life (Leopard Gecko)



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

I took Trish out today and she decided to terrorize Dakota. (Warning there's one snake picture at the end.)
















Now for the dog abuse.
































Purdy gal
































More abuse, Dakota's FML face.

































Because snake tongues are cute.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

and the snake lol missed that in title LMAO. Very cool leo , looks really big and health love his color. I used to breed and raise them then got into rescuing them , never thought Id be done with them they just seemed to come in from everywhere lol. Had like 14 at one time just from pet stores and surrenders lol. Very cool pets very easy to care for and so friendly.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! Leos are awesome but not really my thing. I'm definitely more of a snake person. I really do like them though, fabulous little lizards. My gal is a bit cranky but still very tolerant.

Are you familiar with morphs? I've had a few ideas on what she could be, high yellow, hypo, carrot tail, not sure. An educated guess would be appreciated.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

yea, deff not a carrot tail not enough orange. she looks high yellow normal to me. I had one very similar to her.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you! I appreciate the in put


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Poor Dakota! Shame on you for torturing him like that, lol. She's a beautiful lizard! Great shots, and I love the snake too! My little girl is sitting here looking at GP with me, and she gets up and points at the screen and says "Look Mommy, Rolwer!" She thinks Dakota is our Roller lol. Love the quality of yoru shots.. what kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice looking leo you have there! Great pics with your dog, ya just don't see a leo sitting on a dogs head everyday!! ha ha They are neat pets, my wife picked up one last Oct. at a big reptile show, can't remember what color morph he is though???


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Love the Leo's. I'm a herp fan for sure.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OH NOOOO DOG ABUSE!! Poor Dakota!! lol Has you snake and Dakota met yet???? lol Cute pictures though, although I feel bad for poor D. Those eyes are awesome looking and the colors against Dakotas black coat makes it so easy to see why you love her lol

That tongue is cool, I can't say I am on board with it being cute though lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Poor Dakota! Shame on you for torturing him like that, lol. She's a beautiful lizard! Great shots, and I love the snake too! My little girl is sitting here looking at GP with me, and she gets up and points at the screen and says "Look Mommy, Rolwer!" She thinks Dakota is our Roller lol. Love the quality of yoru shots.. what kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking?


Dakota's grown up with Trish (I think they're only about 2 months different in age) he's been abused all his life. 

And how funny! The little guy we babysit saw Roller in your signature and thought it was Dakota.

And thank you! I use a Nikon D3000, which has a lot more potential I'm just lazy about getting to know how to use it to it's full potential.



> Nice looking leo you have there! Great pics with your dog, ya just don't see a leo sitting on a dogs head everyday!! ha ha They are neat pets, my wife picked up one last Oct. at a big reptile show, can't remember what color morph he is though???


Thank you! They are pretty cool little things, so vibrant and very tolerant and hardy. I'm not real savvy with morphs but maybe a bell albino? 
Bell Albino - Leopard Gecko Wiki



> Love the Leo's. I'm a herp fan for sure.


Same here, love me some herp, the dogs are my derps. :thumbsup:



> OH NOOOO DOG ABUSE!! Poor Dakota!! lol Has you snake and Dakota met yet???? lol Cute pictures though, although I feel bad for poor D. Those eyes are awesome looking and the colors against Dakotas black coat makes it so easy to see why you love her lol
> 
> That tongue is cool, I can't say I am on board with it being cute though lol


Dakota's such a trooper, he puts up with all sorts of abuse from me. And I agree, their colors look great next to each other! Even if Dakota looks totally not thrilled.

It's all good, I've found through my forum posts not many find snake tongues cute. :hammer: 

And yes! Ryuk actually likes to burrow into Dakota's fur, it's quite cute.
(Please excuse the unmanly pink, my mother gave him a kiss.)


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG that's so crazy, I would not be able to do that, kudos to him!! lol that's a riot about the lipstick


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO!! @ Derps.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures!

Dakota is SO laid back.
Such a good baby.

Those eyes are sick though!

The snake is pretty cute too


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

ames said:


> OMG that's so crazy, I would not be able to do that, kudos to him!! lol that's a riot about the lipstick


It's scared me on several occasions having him walk in with a huge red mark on his face.  Thankfully Alice is a licker so she doesn't get kisses from my mother.



> Awesome pictures!
> 
> Dakota is SO laid back.
> Such a good baby.
> ...


Thank you! I've tried drawing Leo eyes, man, gave up, they're so detailed. Dakota isn't a laid back boy, but he's very good with my little critters. Which is funny considering he'd go nuts if he saw a lizard on a walk. He'll get all worked up about shadows too. A little too much prey drive sometimes. >_< lol


----------



## SECD (Jan 17, 2011)

Those are great pictures!


----------

